# My '09 P&Y Antelope



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I just thought I would share some pics of my antelope from this year. I hunted this particular goat for three days before getting a shot. He finally came into the tank but was a little spooky and started to move out before drinking. Luckily, he stoped broadside at 46 yds and gave me a shot. I put the arrow right through both lungs and the heart. He went only 30 yds and tipped over. He had a final gross score of 73 1/8 and netted 72" even.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice lope! Good job.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice goat! :beer: nice thick horns with good hooks. Congrats!


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what kind of broad head looks like a nice big hole


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Shot him with a Wacem Triton 125. The entry hole was about 3" exit was the same. Like I said he only went 30yds and had problems getting that far. Those heads are flat out awesome.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Very nice!

I am envious Sir.


----------

